

RevRise – insanely good form analytics - PeterRosdahl
http://revrise.com/form-analytics
RevRise are a small startup based in Stockholm, Sweden. In their private beta period they worked with 230 forms on 60 websites - and increased conversion rate by up to 77%!
======
ibstudios
prices are different at the bottom of the the home and intro page?

------
adjunct
150$ or 750$ ?

